# Biting, nipping, mouthing - HELP!!!



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi all. Looking for some "is this normal" information. Lily is 4 months old today - YIPEE!!!:happy dance:House training has been a breeze. She goes outside to go potty, has never had an accident in her crate and only rarely has one in the house. Our main issue is the constant biting. When I walk across the room she comes charging and grabs onto my pants or shoes and won't let go. She has put holes in sweaters and pants. Before work and as soon as I get home I put on sweats so she can't ruin my clothes. She will jump up at me when I am sitting on the sofa and bite my pants or the sofa. She chews on my hands. I give her lots of chewy toys, bully sticks etc. I have tried the coins in the can (no affect) yelping like a puppy, that excites her more. I have now resorted to giving her a time out in her crate as soon as it happens.

I haven't had a puppy for 20 years and I have no clue if this is "normal" and if she will eventually outgrow it. It is embarrasing when people come to visit and she is attacking their shoes and pants. :angry: Thanks for any help. Wanda


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh yes, absolutely normal. It is how puppies play with each other, all mouth.

Just be consistent. Keep toys everywhere and when that mouth opens shove something appropriate into it. It's a lot easier to be happily saying YES you CAN bite this than constantly hollering NO you CAN'T bite that! She will learn but she is still very young and it will take consistency and time.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Wow Sure glad you asked this Question I Also need help.*
*Big Time!!!!Nickee* Yogis Toy!*


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Yup, that's a true little Puppy for you.... and goes along with the territory and we are the ones who have to nip it in the bud!! Consistency and patience on behalf of us, is the key to get them to stop that biting and nipping. And yes, she is still quite young too. Our Chrissy, who is over five years old still think that she can get a way with going after my slippers (while I am wearing them) and does get scolded in a firm and gentle way. Don't give up, it will get better.


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the reassurance. My family and friends make me feel like I am raising Cujo.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Oakley was really bad about that when I first got him, but thankfully he is getting much better. What helped the most was just putting him in the xpen and leaving the room. My problem now is when people come over and he is just all over them, jumping and climbing all over them. Especially the grandkids!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Lily sounds like she is full of personality!
Daisy did this too. She did outgrow it, but she still loves to play.
They taught us in puppy kindergarten to try to ignore them when they nip at you. Put your hands behind your back, turn your head away from them. If you interact with them at all, they think it is a game. Only give them attention when they stop. They eventually learn, kind of, eventually....


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh yes!!! Dewey was really bad about biting! I would re direct him with a bully stick. Laurel still unites my shoe laces. I use bitter apple on my shoes to deter her, and she s 3!! Hardy and Violet(Yorkies) never did bite, but the Maltese... Oh my!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yep, that's typical for her age!

I found Bitter Apple to be a lifesaver for clothes. I sprayed my jean legs, nightgown hems, etc. with Bitter Apple daily. My poor grandchildren got sprayed up to their knees when they would visit.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> Oh yes!!! Dewey was really bad about biting! I would re direct him with a bully stick. Laurel still unites my shoe laces. I use bitter apple on my shoes to deter her, and she s 3!! Hardy and Violet(Yorkies) never did bite, but the Maltese... Oh my!!!


That is funny, because when our family's yorkie, Tiger was a puppy, he was all mouth!! :HistericalSmiley: He would nip when he was playing and loved to chew on our coffee table!! Not sure how my Malts were, as I adopted them at 1-2 yrs old :wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Now i Just Read About the Bitter Apple Spray I Have that. Never thought to spray my shoes and slippers.*
*Thanks to those who do that. Nickee**


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yogi's Mom said:


> *Now i Just Read About the Bitter Apple Spray I Have that. Never thought to spray my shoes and slippers.*
> *Thanks to those who do that. Nickee**


I even sprayed my socks! LOL!


----------



## Lindsey (Feb 11, 2013)

This is normal behavior; all puppies go through their mouthy/teething phase. You just have to be patient, and consistent with discipline. As long as you are consistent, I don't see any reason why she won't grow out of this phase. No need to worry


----------



## simplymars9 (Nov 27, 2012)

Zoe was really bad with the biting and nipping, I even have the scars on my hands to prove it! She was separated from her siblings really early, so she was extra nippy.

It took a lot of patience and consistency (and quite a few bandaids!) but she has gotten it! There are times when she can get a little rough when we play, but a quick and loud "ouch" will remind her that it's not okay and she'll give me a little lick to say sorry, and back to playing we go!

Having a lot of toys nearby also helps. The floor of my room is covered in toys!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Mia still mouths and nips when she's playing and sometimes get a bit rough...I just have to say "easy" and she lets up immediately. It didn't take but a couple of times and a treat and she learned fast. And she's 3 years old next month, so I think its a little dog thing too.*


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

Juliet is a year now and just started this!! It's when we first get up or get home! I know she's excitied but has never done this till lately! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

